# Need advice on FP kit



## G1Pens (Jan 30, 2011)

I have someone who wants me to make them a fountain pen. They want one that is not fat but not thin. This will be a pen they use on  a regular basis, so it needs to hold up. This has the potential to lead to more sales, so I want to be sure I use a good kit.

What do you guys recommend?


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 30, 2011)

Pick any of the Jrs.  (Gents, Statesman) Retro, Vail, Triton.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 30, 2011)

Dan pretty much nailed it.  If you do go with a Jr. Gent, I would stick with the Jr. Gent. II since you mentioned it has the potential to lead to more sales.  Another option for a slightly smaller than the Jr. pens is the Baron.


----------

